# MASTECH MS6514 anyone used one before?



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

building my roaster and looking at adding one of these for monitoring my temps (also has pc logging and works (apparently) with artisan)

anyone had any experiences with one, are they any good?, do they respond quick enough? and any other questions you think i should be asking.

MASTECH MS6514 Dual Channel Digital Thermometer Temperature Logger

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201730624535?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## karlingen (Mar 28, 2018)

Did you end up getting one?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I've just bought one off eBay - though not received it yet - will hopefully hook up to Artisan...

Cheers Phil


----------



## RA5040 (Jul 2, 2018)

I haven't used it myself, but a forum member on HomeRoasters.org replied to one of my questions, and he does use the MS6514 with Artisan, and he's very happy with it:

https://forum.homeroasters.org/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=5595

I'm thinking of getting one myself.

Robert


----------

